# Portugal Golden Visa: Are they allowed to work in other Schengen countries?



## pmunis (Sep 25, 2021)

Does the Portuguese golden visa allow recipients to work in other Schengen countries? if not, What does a Portugal golden visa holder do to get a work permit in Netherlands or Denmark?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can tell you that a "golden visa" is not valid for much of anything in France, for example. As a "resident" of another Schengen country, you can visit France (or other Schengen countries) for up to 90 days out of a rolling 180 day period like any other long-stay visa holder. But to get a work permit, you need to apply for the appropriate visa in the country where you will be working. Very often it's the employer who has to do the initial authorizations to allow you to apply for a work visa.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

A Portuguese visa allows you to enter Portugal so you can apply for a Portuguese residence permit. Below is quoted from an official EU page titled 'Already in the EU?'

As a long-term resident in one EU country, can I live and work in a second EU country?

Yes. You can stay in a second EU country for more than three months for purposes including work, study or training, if you apply for and are granted a residence permit in this second country.

To obtain a residence permit for a second EU country, you may have to show that you have one or more of the following:

Stable and regular financial resources to maintain yourself and your family;
Health insurance;
Appropriate accommodation;
If you wish to take up a job, evidence of employment;
If you are self-employed, evidence that you have sufficient financial funds;
If you wish to study or train, proof that you are registered to do so.

You may also be required to comply with integration measures such as language requirements.

The second EU country may have set a quota on the number of residence permits it issues. This could mean that your application may be refused if this quota has been met, even if you fulfil the appropriate conditions. The second EU country can also examine the labour market situation before allowing you to work, giving preference to persons already staying there legally.









Already in the EU?


On these pages you can find general information on what rules apply if you are a non-EU citizen already in an EU country.




ec.europa.eu




Page is in English.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dancebert said:


> You can stay in a second EU country for more than three months for purposes including work, study or training, if you apply for and are granted a residence permit in this second country.


That goes for any third country national, with or without Portuguese golden visa.


----------

